# Rolling Road Day - Results Page 11



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've now organised a rolling road day in Milton Keynes 
Marlin Motors - Milton Keynes MK3 5NA - Saturday 3rd December- So just after pay day week. - 8:30am

Anyone that is interested should come on down - This will be my first rolling road session, and from what i've heard they are a good laugh and a chance to meet other members from the forum, have a laugh and talk about figures....and women :roll:

Marlin Motors have a MAHA dyno and its 4wd compatible for anyone wanting to run in 4wd. 
"£40 cash" for a group 5-10 cars (They can do up to 20 cars in one day).

THIS SATURDAY - 3RD DECEMBER - MARLIN MOTORS - MK3 5NA - 9:00am Start!

1. Nathan88 - Running - 9-9:30
2. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running - 9:30 - 10
3. Lee (Drew's mate) - MK2 16V Golf - Running - TBC
4. Kazinak - Running - 11-11:30
5. Drews friend Fiesta - Running - TBC
6. Charlie - Spec'gaying - N/A
7. GrandeD - Running - TBC
8. DK - Running - TBC
9. S16LAD - Running - TBC
10. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra) - Running - 10-10:30
11. Kazinak's friend ( golf Mk4) - Running - TBC


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I would look around for another place as that's a lot more then any rolling road I have been on


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If in MK I would be interested to come along.

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Me too...


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

adam-tt said:


> I would look around for another place as that's a lot more then any rolling road I have been on


I was hoping for this sort of reply as I have no idea what the "going rate" is for rolling road session.

What is the average price not including any sort of group disocunt? ( I know areas will vary).

Nice one guys, well Ive got a friend who's up for it and if we get a few more then we get the discount.
(Its 4wd but obv can run in 2wd anyway).


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Most places I have been to with 10+ cars has been £35


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Me too...


Oh christ if he comes, count me out :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> > Me too...
> ...


How many MK TT's are on here?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Charlie said:


> If in MK I would be interested to come along.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie do you ever leave MK. lol


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

Im keen for this, even more so if it is in MK


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

adam-tt said:


> I would look around for another place as that's a lot more then any rolling road I have been on


I had some runs there on my own once and he only charged me £30 for cash


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm up for it. Get some numbers and ring around... Backdraft has a rolling road too - if you can get em to work weekends :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Try here as well i tried to get a rolling road day earlier this year but got no interest.they were willing to put on a breakfast morning as well.

http://www.zenperformance.co.uk/p/mappi ... astek-dyno


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

adam-tt said:


> Most places I have been to with 10+ cars has been £35


So for 5-10 cars at £40 it's basically the same..


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Everyone that is interested needs to get their name added to the list:
1. Nathan88


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, alright; count me in.  Cost/date permitting. :wink:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well price currently stands at £40 at Marlin Motors.
I havn't contacted anywhere else yet but we can use this as a base price.
I'll try Backdraft at that other place 2mz.

1. Nathan88
2. Mondo


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

AmpTThill said:


> I'm up for it. Get some numbers and ring around... Backdraft has a rolling road too - if you can get em to work weekends :roll:


Do they actually work in the week? Had major issues trying to get a downpipe sorted recently


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

R80RTT said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it. Get some numbers and ring around... Backdraft has a rolling road too - if you can get em to work weekends :roll:
> ...


 :lol: Not had any experience other than not being able to do a remap on a weekend...

Count me in too Nathan. Got to try and get a remap before - or do we have a standard map category?


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

AmpTThill said:


> I'm up for it. Get some numbers and ring around... Backdraft has a rolling road too - if you can get em to work weekends :roll:


Backdraft don't have a RR!! They use one down the road so don't bother asking them.

How much are you being charged for DP out of interest?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

AmpTThill said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > AmpTThill said:
> ...


I'll be standard with a de-cat and filter mate, it'll be my first RR session too so im quite up for it either way.

*1. Nathan88
2. Mondo
3. AmpTThill 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) *


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> > Me too...
> ...


I promise not to show you up too much mate.... :roll:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

1. Nathan88
2. Mondo
3. AmpTThill 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6.Charlie
7. GrandeD


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've made afew calls and all the below have Dyno Dynamics rollers - I'm not fussed what dyno it is but i know these are good/ more accurate.

( I've already spoken with Marlin Motors who have a MAHA dyno and its £40 for a group 5-10 cars)

DS Automotive - £66 each or £40 for 15cars or more.

Motorwox £35 for 10 cars - £45 for 5 cars - £60 each.

Thorney Motorsport - Getting back to me on a group day but £85 each otherwise.....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you want 4wd dyno the dyno dynamics are ok..i believe.
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nath it may be worth changing the title to reflect the location geographically and ask a mod to move it to the Events section, it may also be worthwhile updating the list of interested people on your initial post so anyone popping in to have a look can immediately see the interest level. Just a thought, feel free to tell me to "do one" etc etc 

@ Ian - just got back from Mexico mofo 

@ Simon - we'll see biiiatch - actually mine is probably too low to go on the rollers, I know when I had a low MK2 Golf I had to remove the front bumper - not quite so easy on the TT 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> @ Simon - we'll see biiiatch - actually mine is probably too low to go on the rollers, I know when I had a low MK2 Golf I had to remove the front bumper - not quite so easy on the TT
> 
> Charlie


I see the excuses are coming out already! We could sit on the bootlid for you, or you could just get someone 'a bit lighter :roll: ' to get behind the wheel and you'll be fine... :wink:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Nath it may be worth changing the title to reflect the location geographically and ask a mod to move it to the Events section, it may also be worthwhile updating the list of interested people on your initial post so anyone popping in to have a look can immediately see the interest level. Just a thought, feel free to tell me to "do one" etc etc
> 
> Charlie


Cheers mate, done.



V6RUL said:


> If you want 4wd dyno the dyno dynamics are ok..i believe.
> Steve


Yep, I've listed some Dyno Dynamics places too, cheers.

*1. Nathan88
2. Mondo
3. AmpTThill 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6.Charlie
7. GrandeD*


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Stick me down please,might be worth moving this to the events section?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > @ Simon - we'll see biiiatch - actually mine is probably too low to go on the rollers, I know when I had a low MK2 Golf I had to remove the front bumper - not quite so easy on the TT
> ...


Shut it you slag, or I will be forced to duff you tomorrow 

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

caney said:


> Stick me down please,might be worth moving this to the events section?


Nice one mate, interested in seeing your car too actually.

Any recommendations for rollers around MK? Other than the 4 I have contacted.

1. Nathan88 
2. Mondo  
3. AmpTThill 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6.Charlie
7. GrandeD
8. Caney


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

do you have a date in mind ?

you can put my name on the list,


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll come along but not sure if i'll run again! Unless of course I've changed anything between now and then!


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> I'll come along but not sure if i'll run again! Unless of course I've changed anything between now and then!


That's a relief....


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

kazinak said:


> do you have a date in mind ?
> 
> you can put my name on the list,


Cheers mate, names now on the list. Looking like we're getting a decent ammount of numbers.

I will call tomorow and see how far in advance we need to book, but i was thinking perhaps the last week of November, or 1st weekend of December = Payday. How does that sound with everyone, pending speaking to the garages obv'.

1. Nathan88
2. Mondo
3. AmpTThill
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6. Charlie
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak
10. VSPURS


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I'll come along but not sure if i'll run again! Unless of course I've changed anything between now and then!


Exhaust bypass..me thinks you likeee.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

1st weekend in December would be good for me as im in Bristol last week of November


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'll come along but not sure if i'll run again! Unless of course I've changed anything between now and then!
> ...


Not so sure it needs to be any louder to be honest!!
[smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE.
2. Mondo - Available 3rd December
3. AmpTThill
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6. Charlie
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December
10. VSPURS


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

If those weekends are the two to choose from, I'll take 1st weekend in December.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mondo said:


> If those weekends are the two to choose from, I'll take 1st weekend in December.


These dates are not the only dates to choose from but i thought it would give both us, and the garages enough notice.

I will be confirming dates with the tuners tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

first weekend of december are ok for me


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dates TBC tomorow.

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE.
2. Mondo - Available 3rd December
3. AmpTThill
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6. Charlie
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December
10. VSPURS


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

Good for me


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

AmpTThill said:


> Good for me


When?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd be just a possible for both dates!


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

nathan88 said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> > Good for me
> ...


1st sat in Dec - 3rd


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah... Saturday 3rd. I'm a 'no', now, as my boy's support group has their Christmas party that Saturday. Bugger.

Sorry Nathan, count me out.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Saturdayy 3rd December looks to be the date I am going to book with Marlin Motors, so if you havn't done so please can you confirm if you will be attending and IF YOU ARE RUNNING?*

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE.
2. Mondo 
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf)
5. S16LAD
6. Charlie
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December
10. VSPURS - Possible


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Attending and running


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

S16LAD said:


> Attending and running


+1

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Attending and running


Yeah away from me you mincer 

Nathan, cheers for the texts buddy, stick me and nonce boy S16 LAD down for December 3rd. I will probably run but if not will lend moral support in the form of hurling abuse at all and sundry, I can also provide a couple of trophies :lol:

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers Charlie, trophies sound interesting.

Charlie's just made me aware that my car may be too low, so I'l be taking my jack and raising my car on the spot if needed, this is dedication guys 8) more info to come this afternoon.

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. 
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

£40 cash on arrival.

I'm going down there this afternoon to see what its like to put a lowered TT on.

I have sent PM's to everyone that has not stated if they are running, so please reply ASAP. Cheers.

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. 
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is this rolling road day only open to TT's or can other cars come along?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Will try to fit decat and 3'' tip before rr day 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work Nathan.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

kazinak said:


> Will try to fit decat and 3'' tip before rr day
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Nice, I'm quite keen to see one of these under load etc as im thinking of getting one.



turbo87 said:


> Is this rolling road day only open to TT's or can other cars come along?


Bring who ever you want, I've got a friend with a 20V Mk2 Golf coming and maybe some more VAG guys from E38.



S16LAD said:


> Nice work Nathan.


Cheers, I'm going down there now.

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. 
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - 
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD
8. Caney
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Will put this up tonight and spread the word.  Got a S3 and Ibiza who will most probably come but will confirm this.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

turbo87 said:


> Will put this up tonight and spread the word.  Got a S3 and Ibiza who will most probably come but will confirm this.


Great news buddy, look forward to it. I've put it on E38 myself.

I've just visited the place and its confirmed to go ahead on Saturday 3rd December. 
He took a look at my car and said it should be fine to go on (Charlie - get on it!)
Martin can do up to 20 cars in one day, and will do all same cars in sequence. E.g TT's, then Golfs etc to save time.

What time is best to start these things? 10:00am?

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. 
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD - Available 3rd December - Running
8. Caney - Pending response
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Any height issues?

Don't want to give that big girl Charlene an excuse to pull out.... :wink:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> Any height issues?
> 
> Don't want to give that big girl Charlene an excuse to pull out.... :wink:


He said my car should be OK and my car is below if it helps.
What I will do as a pre-caution is take my jack and coil-over spanners just in case some one needs a quick wind up, but I don't see this being a problem.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. 
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD - Available 3rd December - Running
8. Caney - Available 3rd December - Running
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. DK - available 3rd Dec - running
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD - Available 3rd December - Running
8. Caney - Available 3rd December - Running
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

davidkoulakis said:


> 1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
> 2. DK - available 3rd Dec - running
> 3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - Running
> 4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
> ...


Nice one mate, like iiiiiit!


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

Might pop along if there's space


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

joehirth said:


> Might pop along if there's space


Yeah there will be room mate, come along.

Will you be running or watching?

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. DK - available 3rd Dec - running
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD - Available 3rd December - Running
8. Caney - Available 3rd December - Running
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be running. Put me down please Ibiza Cupra R.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

joehirth said:


> I'll be running. Put me down please Ibiza Cupra R.


Nice one mate, look forward to it!

Looking good so far then guys, hopefully everyone will be available when it comes to crunch time 8)

1. Nathan88 - Available ANY DATE - Running
2. DK - available 3rd Dec - running
3. AmpTThill - Available 3rd December - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Available 3rd December - Running
5. S16LAD - Available 3rd December - Running
6. Charlie - Available 3rd December - Potentially running
7. GrandeD - Available 3rd December - Running
8. Caney - Available 3rd December - Running
9. Kazinak - Available 3rd December - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending
11. Joehirth - Available 3rd Dec - Running


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

*The day will be kicking off at 8:30 with the intention to run at 9:00am guys.*


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

nathan88 said:


> *The day will be kicking off at 8:30 with the intention to run at 9:00am guys.*


Early start for me then. Do you have a postcode? I'm on tapatalk, not sure if you've previously said.

Would it be ok to bring a Nissan GTR along too?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

joehirth said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > *The day will be kicking off at 8:30 with the intention to run at 9:00am guys.*
> ...


Yeah no worries mate.

MK3 5NA


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Nath  I should be running and have managed to re-arrange something I had forgotten about on the 3rd fortunately 

Are you going to book people into time slots for their runs in advance, so those that aren't as local don't have to get up so early? I am easy living down the road 

Charlie


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice one pop Mark down in his GTR then he's got to double check but said he should be there.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Nice work Nath  I should be running and have managed to re-arrange something I had forgotten about on the 3rd fortunately
> 
> Are you going to book people into time slots for their runs in advance, so those that aren't as local don't have to get up so early? I am easy living down the road Charlie


Didn't think of that, actually. I give that a thought tonight mate.



joehirth said:


> Nice one pop Mark down in his GTR then he's got to double check but said he should be there.


Excellent, is this running big power?

1. Nathan88 - Running
2. DK - Running
3. AmpTThill - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running
5. S16LAD - Running
6. Charlie - Running
7. GrandeD - Running
8. Caney - Running
9. Kazinak - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending
11. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra)- Running
12. Mark (GTR)- Running


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

can you add my friend with his golf mk4 on the list please


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

nathan88 said:


> Excellent, is this running big power?


Not really, fingers crossed he can make it, you'll see.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

kazinak said:


> can you add my friend with his golf mk4 on the list please


Nice, what's his name?

1. Nathan88 - Running
2. DK - Running
3. AmpTThill - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running
5. S16LAD - Running
6. Charlie - Running
7. GrandeD - Running
8. Caney - Running
9. Kazinak - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending
11. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra) - Running
12. Mark (GTR)- Running
13. Kazinak's friend ( golf Mk4) - Running


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

Mark with the GTR can't make it now  you're going to have to just put up with me.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

lol no worries mate, Japanese ricer-car has probably broken down anyways [smiley=bigcry.gif]

1. Nathan88 - Running
2. DK - Running
3. AmpTThill - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running
5. S16LAD - Running
6. Charlie - Running
7. GrandeD - Running
8. Caney - Running
9. Kazinak - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending
11. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra) - Running
12. Kazinak's friend ( golf Mk4) - Running


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Charlie - I've bumped the thread up.

Guys this is now only 1 week away, and i'm pretty excited as it will be my first one  Hope you all are!

My friend on edition38 may have a few more runners so i will get clarification from him today for final numbers.

I wanted to know what time people are planning on turning up, its scheduled to kick off at 9:00am for the first run.
( i dont know how long each run takes?...anyone??)

*Can a mod perhaps sticky this until the final day?*

1. Nathan88 - Running
2. DK - Running
3. AmpTThill - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running
5. S16LAD - Running
6. Charlie - Running
7. GrandeD - Running
8. Caney - Running
9. Kazinak - Running
10. VSPURS - Possibly attending
11. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra) - Running
12. Kazinak's friend ( golf Mk4) - Running


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd estimate 10-20mins per car after strapping down checking and doing a run. I was going to plan toget there for around 9 however I'm coming from 1.5hrs away so I may be a little later.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Probably head down between about 10.30am to 11am.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Would be nice if Caney or VSPURS can post up if this RR is better than the Powerhouse one they went on..
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> Would be nice if Caney or VSPURS can post up if this RR is better than the Powerhouse one they went on..
> Steve


it's a bit late in the day for that Steffi, this is booked and going ahead :?

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im just trying to ascertain if this one is a drive in drive out jobbie..Powerhouse had some issues and most ran in 2wd.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Forge recommend Powerstation they said there very accurate


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

THIS SATURDAY - 3RD DECEMBER - MARLIN MOTORS - MK3 5NA - 9:00am Start!

1. Nathan88 - Running
2. DK - Running
3. AmpTThill - Running
4. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running
5. S16LAD - Running
6. Charlie - Spec'gaying 
7. GrandeD - Running
8. Caney - Running
9. Kazinak - Running
10. Drews friend Fiesta - Running
11. Drews friend Audi - Specatating
12. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra) - Running
13. Kazinak's friend ( golf Mk4) - Running
14. Lee - MK2 16V Golf - Running


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

And? What did I miss? :?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mondo said:


> And? What did I miss? :?


I'm not sure what you mean? It's this Saturday mate..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> Forge recommend Powerstation they said there very accurate


Yes Adam but remember it has to have the Collier stamp of approval :wink:

I can't remember what figures did you get Steve remind us oh yes that's right issues prevented you running (again) :roll:

Have a great time on Saturday gents and I hope you all get good numbers even numbnuts (Kaz)


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

lol cheers.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

nathan88 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > And? What did I miss? :?
> ...


D'oh! Glanced at my Calendar and looked at the wrong weekend. 

Actually... it was going to be the weekend before, wasn't it? Whatever; there's a chance I might be able to make it now after all! I'll let you know if so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You been drinking early again FB :wink:

I might be in the area Saturday for secret stuff :lol:

If I am I will pop in and say hello


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> You been drinking early again FB :wink:
> 
> I might be in the area Saturday for secret stuff :lol:
> 
> If I am I will pop in and say hello


You will upset everyone if you come with your car 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking forward to this Nath, I noticed the change to spec'gaying and nearly spat all over the screen :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Looking forward to this Nath, I noticed the change to spec'gaying and nearly spat all over the screen :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Spitting on the screen :wink: dirty bugger lol. I was waiting for you to see the change haha - banter.



Mondo said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


Be good if you can make it, you to Jamman.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm out guys got to work saturday now,have a good day


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Forge recommend Powerstation they said there very accurate
> ...


@numbnuts classic....... 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=249775 make yaself feel good guys


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont know if it possible but could i try and get a earlyish run saturday morning as i have also committed myself to football as well now after having a slight senior moment and forgetting all about this


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry but I need to duck out of this too, have a last minute work appointment...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i'll be there around 10.30-11.00 ,it's two hours drive for me


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Unlikely to make it - I should probably fit the TIP and/or grounding kit. :?


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

I would appreciate an early slot too as I'm heading off to Silverstone straight after.


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

forget my last comment about football and a early run, been left out of the squad anyway haha. Im definitely going to be at the RR and can do any time


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers for the updates guys, I had planned for some drop outs anyway so it's all good.

I will try and arrange slots, dies anyone know how long each run usually lasts?


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

nathan88 said:


> Cheers for the updates guys, I had planned for some drop outs anyway so it's all good.
> 
> I will try and arrange slots, dies anyone know how long each run usually lasts?


10-20mins ish. Do we need towing eyes? I don't have one so would love anyone who would let me borrow theirs


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not seeing WAS until late morning so wont be there but have a great time gents and well done Nathan for organizing.

Make sure you post up the results.


----------



## tt-beast (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum.

Would it be okay to come down to watch if were not running our cars?

Cheers


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

joehirth said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the updates guys, I had planned for some drop outs anyway so it's all good.
> ...


Cheers for that, and i don't know but you can borrow mine if needed...

Cheers Jamman, will do, and the photos.

Yes mate of course you can, more the merrier.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going to pop down to Marlin motors tomorow (Friday) to see how the running slots are going to be, duration wise.

So far I have listed up the following times as an estimate, Kaz and Joe having early slots as requested... Please make me aware of when you can run please. ( sticking to the half hour slots method).

1. Nathan88 - Running - 9-9:30
2. Drew (MK2 20v Golf) - Running - 9:30 - 10
3. Lee (Drew's mate) - MK2 16V Golf - Running - TBC
4. Kazinak - Running - 11-11:30
5. Drews friend Fiesta - Running - TBC
6. Charlie - Spec'gaying - N/A
7. GrandeD - Running - TBC
8. DK - Running - TBC
9. S16LAD - Running - TBC
10. Joehirth (Ibiza Cupra) - Running - 10-10:30
11. Kazinak's friend ( golf Mk4) - Running - TBC


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nath can you add Simon S16LAD to run at 10.30am please.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Nath can you add Simon S16LAD to run at 10.30am please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


Yepyep, noted down Charlie.

I'm gonna sort this out now.

Anyone heard from DK?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Nath can you add Simon S16LAD to run at 10.30am please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


Thanks!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

can't wait, 
sadly i didn't receive my 3'' tip ( big thanks to AMD essex) also another company failed to deliver Jetex cone filter [smiley=bigcry.gif] , so i'll be runing with the wakbox :lol:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kaz....GUTTED lol.

Called Marlin Motorsd today and time slots wise he just said run in what ever order you like really so just sort it out 2mz.

See you all bright and early motherfuckerrrrrrrrrs!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm leaving 8.30 ,so i'll be quite early in Milton Keynes


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done to joe great result


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

adam-tt said:


> Well done to joe great result


Which was?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Over 400


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

adam-tt said:


> Over 400


Lol does it matter


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Over 400
> ...


Lol! :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

caney said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Over 400
> ...


i dont know the exact number all he said was it was over 400 
Some people on this forum really do think they are gods gift


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

adam-tt said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > adam-tt said:
> ...


Just asking the question,nothing more nothing less :roll:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

418


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice to see your car in the flesh today Nathan, looks good 8) .

Now get the stats and pics up...!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

nathan88 said:


> 418


Thankyou,hope you had a great day


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The Seat maps seem to produce good numbers.

How was the rolling road then gents great numbers by all no
doubt :wink:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

jamman said:


> The Seat maps seem to produce good numbers.
> 
> How was the rolling road then gents great numbers by all no
> doubt :wink:


Of course mate, don't they always come in higher than expected...??! :? :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

S16LAD said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > The Seat maps seem to produce good numbers.
> ...


In a nutshell yep :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> The Seat maps seem to produce good numbers.
> 
> How was the rolling road then gents great numbers by all no
> doubt :wink:


AYE!!!! that's fighting talk! :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Unless they come in lower than expected then it's a shit RR and who cares what the figures are :lol: :lol: :lol: tripping over the dummy's in the workshop


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > The Seat maps seem to produce good numbers.
> ...


Wak, I was just quoting the TT guru known at Tony Rigby.

Wak I've been down to see your buddy Was today sun was out had a great drive roof down Village People blaring :lol:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Had a good morning and a succesful run for everyone I think.

Plenty of banter (Kaz's car smoking away and mine not coming out of 4WD  ), nice friendly hosts and all round good way to spend a Saturday morning in my opinion  
Was quite interesting to have some other cars exepct for TT's and figures were healthy for those too.

I need everyone's results messaged to me so i will post up once i have all of them. (Should of written them down really, oh well). Photos from myself and Kaz to follow.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kazs car smoking 

He's not had any work done by Steve Colliers tuner Autograph has he :wink:

Yes you should have written them down because they will all get inflated now :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


The TT Guru doesn't know who's map is on Joe's car. 

What toys did Was fit for you ?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

jamman said:


> Kazs car smoking
> 
> He's not had any work done by Steve Colliers tuner Autograph has he :wink:


Haha... :lol: :lol:

Kaz did have a worried look on his face at one point.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

S16LAD said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Kazs car smoking
> ...


Been there mate and got the T shirt, its not nice trouble is the old smoke is normally a sign Doom is going to come a calling for you wallet.

Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

jamman said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


He said he'd just topped his oil up before hand, probably just a bit too much - didn't look anything serious (or expensive). Wouldn't wish wallet cleansing Doom on any of us.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Some temp LED rears Wak :wink:

I like them a lot...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> Some temp LED rears Wak :wink:
> 
> I like them a lot...


Any Pics?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

_"He said he'd just topped his oil up before hand, probably just a bit too much - didn't look anything serious (or expensive). Wouldn't wish wallet cleansing Doom on any of us."_
+1

Shame i couldnt get my car to run in 2 wheel drive! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Some temp LED rears Wak :wink:
> ...


Tomorrow bud trying to control a 3 year old screaming banshee/Tasmanian devil at the moment.....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nathan88 said:


> _"He said he'd just topped his oil up before hand, probably just a bit too much - didn't look anything serious (or expensive). Wouldn't wish wallet cleansing Doom on any of us."_
> +1
> 
> Shame i couldnt get my car to run in 2 wheel drive! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


You have to overfill it a fair amount to get it to chuck it out the back not a good idea and can do a lot of harm.

I will have to do a write up on using a bloody dipstick.

any ideas why you could not run in 2wd it should be as simple as pulling the fuse :?


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

Now now boys no arguing 

Was nice to meet you lot, good friendly bunch 

Sorry I had to shoot off so quickly but I had a great day at Silverstone afterwards too.

How did everyone else get on?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

jamman said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > _"He said he'd just topped his oil up before hand, probably just a bit too much - didn't look anything serious (or expensive). Wouldn't wish wallet cleansing Doom on any of us."_
> ...


This is Kaz we're talking about...! Probably used the dipstick to fill up... :lol:

He got the best TT figures of the day out of it though so not all bad.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Come on then Joe what dodgy fly by night cowboy did your map :wink:

(yes I do know)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > nathan88 said:
> ...


Come on Si how did the old girl do?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> Come on Si how did the old girl do?


Hey fella,

She did ok, 267bhp, 305lb/ft.

Hows the hunt going? Saw that one in Luton and was up for the hardtop!


----------



## joehirth (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> Come on then Joe what dodgy fly by night cowboy did your map :wink:


Lol - Vagcheck


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

jamman said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > _"He said he'd just topped his oil up before hand, probably just a bit too much - didn't look anything serious (or expensive). Wouldn't wish wallet cleansing Doom on any of us."_
> ...


Nope. Tried the usual fuses, looked on AutoData too, wouldn't come of Quattro, gaaaay!
My result wasn't too bad though, 215bhp and 188.44 ft/lbs

Pics and results going up shortly.

Joe well done on your result mate, can you please message me your bhp and ft/lbs please.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Si how did the old girl do?
> ...


267  you need that N75 I have :wink: I had over 280 on Bills rollers and 311lb/ft with a boost leak
Yes that TTR got away, his friend of a friend had the car, 2700 with the top [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

joehirth said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then Joe what dodgy fly by night cowboy did your map :wink:
> ...


Vagcheck nope never heard of them :wink:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


pm me an offer in the spirit of Christmas and i'll take the N75! :roll:

Was gutted when Charlie told me the price it went for, that was a damn shame mate - but purple wasn't you anyway (unless you count his wedding!!)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> pm me an offer in the spirit of Christmas and i'll take the N75! :roll:
> 
> Was gutted when Charlie told me the price it went for, that was a damn shame mate - but purple wasn't you anyway (unless you count his wedding!!)


 :lol: :lol: 
I'll pm you


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> Kazs car smoking
> 
> He's not had any work done by Steve Colliers tuner Autograph has he :wink:
> 
> Yes you should have written them down because they will all get inflated now :lol:


i have topped up oil in the morning and missed quite abit , so smoke started to come out from the engine bay , car running fine and i'm very happy with the results , i was experting around 250bhp , i have got 276.4bhp , 426Nm (314lbs/ft )


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Kazs car smoking
> ...


Hi Kaz, I only saw it coming out of the exhaust, nothing in the engine bay? Nice numbers for a stage 1 btw.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one Kaz 8) Please PM me your performance mods list 

Results:









First to take the plunge was Lee in his Mk2 GOlf running a 2.0 16v - managed approx 174bhp i believe.

















Then my mate Drew put his 20v KO3s on (winter mode) - (This is the car i lost to a few weeks back lol)









Joe ran the beast and boy was this thing LOUD! great car and well done, equally nice guy too.









I think this was his graph..?









Then me in 4wd  but made 215bhp, 188ft/lbs and a steady curve so not bad for basically stock. 
Is there anyway of estimating what i would of achieved in 2wd?...Torque could have been higher.



































Smoking lol


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


I had him down at stage 2  Is he stage 1 then? Kaz...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

stage 1 ,


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow. Not only are you a unit/beast but so is your car! Result


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Who put that gay bra wearing red one here....??!


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

You both got some good pictures in there lads, also with my results i can not be classed as stage 2 surely and kaz still be as stage 1!


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

GrandeD said:


> You both got some good pictures in there lads, also with my results i can not be classed as stage 2 surely and kaz still be as stage 1!


I've changed kaz back to stage 1.

What have you done to your car mate? i saw the FMIC and presumed stage 2, my bad.


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

GrandeD said:


> You both got some good pictures in there lads, also with my results i can not be classed as stage 2 surely and kaz still be as stage 1!


Good to meet you today mate.

Depends what you (and Kaz) have had done as to what stage you're at...

I might be wrong but Stage 1 is usually just a remap and/or a DV change from stock, 2 can include exhaust, FMIC etc...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GrandeD said:


> You both got some good pictures in there lads, also with my results i can not be classed as stage 2 surely and kaz still be as stage 1!


your's stage 3 http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=231824


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

kazinak said:


> GrandeD said:
> 
> 
> > You both got some good pictures in there lads, also with my results i can not be classed as stage 2 surely and kaz still be as stage 1!
> ...


Im in talks with wak at the moment as to if this actually happened or not or if he got the bits and then didn't get round to the map cause im pretty sure there isn't a 3" downpipe and decat aswel

And thats fair enough Nathan, its got the components for stage 2 just from the results have a feeling it hasn't been mapped for them.

S16LAD was good to meet you too, i suspect your right with that. Im still in the process of trying to work out what has been done to the car and then what has been left on the car from what i can find from threads


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

and the trophy for the best TT of the day goes to ........................ yes it goes to me   










big thanks to Charlie for the trophy 
p.s. you are very lucky man :wink:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

kazinak said:


> and the trophy for the best TT of the day goes to ........................ yes it goes to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Best TT of the day'....? Could have done with a wash and less smoke!  :roll: :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

it was raining on where i came from


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Smokin' Kaz :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Err shouldn't S16LAD's run be the best because it was done in 4wd as opposed to 2wd. :?

Everybody knows that the loses running in 4wd are far greater :wink:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

jamman said:


> Err shouldn't S16LAD's run be the best because it was done in 4wd as opposed to 2wd. :?
> 
> Everybody knows that the loses running in 4wd are far greater :wink:


Erm... Yes I agree, I win! You can post me the trophy Kaz! :lol: :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

jamman said:


> Err shouldn't S16LAD's run be the best because it was done in 4wd as opposed to 2wd. :?
> 
> Everybody knows that the loses running in 4wd are far greater :wink:


Did Si run in 4wd?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Err shouldn't S16LAD's run be the best because it was done in 4wd as opposed to 2wd. :?
> ...


You should have seen the arse end wobble mate, even the bloke said he was a bit worried at one point!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


You got those figures in 4wd? 
Edit:Fook just looked back at the pics and see all 4 wheels moving :wink:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> You got those figures in 4wd?


He ran it in 4WD first and then bottled it, think the results were the second run in FWD!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > You got those figures in 4wd?
> ...


Wonder if that has anything to do with the blue haldex ?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


I thought the same and said so to Charlie and the bloke in the driving seat! Could well have been... :?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

its probably just the haldex its self not the fact its the blue version, powerstation tried mine in 4x4 but didnt like it


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

jamman said:


> Err shouldn't S16LAD's run be the best because it was done in 4wd as opposed to 2wd. :?
> 
> Everybody knows that the loses running in 4wd are far greater :wink:


Jamman, just the response I wanted, i got 215bhp and 188ft/lbs - anyway to estimate my figures if i had run in 2wd?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nathan what your meant to do is run a "base/stock" car that you know the output of take it from there and adjust everyone's figures accordingly they never do though.

So you would run it in 2wd and 4wd and you would then know exactly what your loses are.

Ive seen cars go on a rolling road power runs three times in 30 minutes and give very different outputs each time so I really wouldn't worry too much.

The cabriolets all look great in the pictures.

Didn't know that bloke had sold his silver car wondered where he had gone enjoyed his posts especially the blue engine bay


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> its probably just the haldex its self not the fact its the blue version, powerstation tried mine in 4x4 but didnt like it


I ran in 4WD at last months and also with the Blue Haldex and it was fine! I also saw losses running in 4WD compared to 2WD.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > its probably just the haldex its self not the fact its the blue version, powerstation tried mine in 4x4 but didnt like it
> ...


How is the sale going?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > adam-tt said:
> ...


It's not at the moment!


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ran in 4WD at last months and also with the Blue Haldex and it was fine! I also saw losses running in 4WD compared to 2WD.

Did the guy not come and have a look?


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

jamman said:


> Didn't know that bloke had sold his silver car wondered where he had gone enjoyed his posts especially the blue engine bay


i must agree im enjoying the engine bay as well after the mess it was left in! :roll:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh right, this was my first RR so that may have been a good idea considering my car is basically stock, but figures from the two Golfs were as expected and almost identical to previous runs so rollers that day seemed to be ok.

I'm just happy my car is making basically what it should, and now have a confident base to go to Wak with.

And yes they did try and sort it, various fuses, checking auto data, checking against other cars but with no luck.
May be because my car is a very early model, 99'.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nathan88 said:


> Oh right, this was my first RR so that may have been a good idea considering my car is basically stock, but figures from the two Golfs were as expected and almost identical to previous runs so rollers that day seemed to be ok.
> 
> I'm just happy my car is making basically what it should, and now have a confident base to go to Wak with.
> 
> ...


Wak will point you in the right direction no worries you will have without doubt a few leaks sapping the power etc and their isn't a lot Wak doesn't know about the TT


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great event, nice to meet everyone, thanks to Nath for organising it.

That red one with the bra looks ace 

Kaz nice to meet you buddy and I know I am a very lucky man, but thanks 

Si you are bent, that is all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Can I ask what Kaz was like in the flesh? knob? bigger knob? or nice guy?


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

markypoo said:


> Can I ask what Kaz was like in the flesh? knob? bigger knob? or nice guy?


   :lol: :lol:


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont get the Kaz banter on here, have i missed something?

Hes a fucking unit


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

nathan88 said:


> I dont get the Kaz banter on here, have i missed something?
> 
> Hes a fucking unit


A unit?


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

S16LAD said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get the Kaz banter on here, have i missed something?
> ...


hench, beefcake, unit


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

nathan88 said:


> I dont get the Kaz banter on here, have i missed something?
> 
> Hes a fucking unit


Unit?................... or Eunuch?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

markypoo said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get the Kaz banter on here, have i missed something?
> ...


LOL


----------



## Doogie (Aug 5, 2010)

nathan88 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > nathan88 said:
> ...


Am I mistaken, but I thought you just pull the handbrake one or two notches. This should send a signal to the Haldex that the handbrake is applied and it should open the coupling, preventing damage to the Haldex, leaving you in FWD.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Seemes to be a bad move to do this, as a guy mentioned it in an earlier rolling road thread - Can't remember the exact reason why people said not to. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

